# Sheffield Private School in Dubai



## gugo

I've been looking for a good school in Dubai " Academic wise" , but evrytime i see one, its too expensive and just too much for us... I got my kids seats at Sheffield Private School in Al Quasis , .....but i read one blog that its a worst school and does not have a proper structure and this worries me completely.... I need few more feedback about sheffield or any school you may recommend that i can check on....

thanks

gugo


----------



## Dannysigma

My wife and I are both starting at the Sheffield Private school as teachers in September, aalong with many others. Whatever reputation TSPS once had, there is a new headteacher there now and he really knows his stuff.


----------



## jemimad

gugo said:


> I've been looking for a good school in Dubai " Academic wise" , but evrytime i see one, its too expensive and just too much for us... I got my kids seats at Sheffield Private School in Al Quasis , .....but i read one blog that its a worst school and does not have a proper structure and this worries me completely.... I need few more feedback about sheffield or any school you may recommend that i can check on....
> 
> thanks
> 
> gugo



Hi,

I have worked at TSPS for 2 years. It is a good school with hard working staff who go out of their way to help each individual child. We follow the National Curriculum and all the new frameworks from the UK. The planning and teaching is monitored all the time. There is definate structure there. All the staff are working hard to make TSPS not just a good school but an excellent one. 
The best thing for you to do is visit the school and talk to the staff. 
Hope this is useful.


----------



## gugo

jemimad said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have worked at TSPS for 2 years. It is a good school with hard working staff who go out of their way to help each individual child. We follow the National Curriculum and all the new frameworks from the UK. The planning and teaching is monitored all the time. There is definate structure there. All the staff are working hard to make TSPS not just a good school but an excellent one.
> The best thing for you to do is visit the school and talk to the staff.
> Hope this is useful.


Thanks a lot... Its really worth to receive such good remarks about TSPS.. this will be the 3rd school i have moved my son to, and hope it will be the last... the last school he had was great yet it become to expensive as the current situation in dubai is not stable at the moment, (financially).. that i need to place him and her sister to a more reasonable fee structure school...
Yes we did visit the school, but it was breaktime when we came that i was not able to have a glimpse of the classroom atmosphere; though i have a positive feeling during the visit...and just been worried above some write up.. its a mom thing..


----------



## gugo

Dannysigma said:


> My wife and I are both starting at the Sheffield Private school as teachers in September, aalong with many others. Whatever reputation TSPS once had, there is a new headteacher there now and he really knows his stuff.


Great!!... welcome to Dubai then... and hope to see u guys in the coming weeks...

It would be great then that TSPS can have a blog that will give parents a open cummunication with the teachers... to help each other in helping the kids to have the right education... see i don't know if you're aware that most scools in dubai are less inclined in academics, thats dubai schools weakness... hope it will change...


----------



## desertdeb

We are in the same boat as you.. we have just moved our 2 girls over to TSPS for the start of the new year. I am a bit nervous as to how they are going to get on this year as it is also their 3rd school. For the last 2 years they have been at Scholars International Academy and I would not recommend that school to anyone. There is a number of children who have also left SIA to go to TSPS. 
For my husband and I, the principal sold this school for us as he seemed really switched on, he was up front and honest and he is there for the kids, he reminded us of the 1st prinicpal of SIA. 
I can only hope this will be the last school for my girls, until it's time for us to go home. 
I hope this school works out for you as well.


----------



## desertdeb

Dannysigma said:


> My wife and I are both starting at the Sheffield Private school as teachers in September, aalong with many others. Whatever reputation TSPS once had, there is a new headteacher there now and he really knows his stuff.


Welcome to Dubai..


----------



## Luck

*GEMS Affiliation????*



Dannysigma said:


> My wife and I are both starting at the Sheffield Private school as teachers in September, aalong with many others. Whatever reputation TSPS once had, there is a new headteacher there now and he really knows his stuff.


Hi All,

I was infirmed that TSPS is no more under GEMS management, does any one know what are the reasons for this change in this school?

Is that true that this school is not meeting GEMS standards that's why they withdrawn their name or some thing else???

I'm not sure how will be the new management and what will be the after effects of non GEMS management on the kids educations.........I would like to know from others their views.


----------



## gugo

Luck said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I was infirmed that TSPS is no more under GEMS management, does any one know what are the reasons for this change in this school?
> 
> Is that true that this school is not meeting GEMS standards that's why they withdrawn their name or some thing else???
> 
> I'm not sure how will be the new management and what will be the after effects of non GEMS management on the kids educations.........I would like to know from others their views.


to be honest , i'm not sure about it either... though what they ahve told us that its because of the fee structure... they were advice to have a tuition fee increased and most of the parents did not like it and they might lose a lot of students if they go for it... and to get away with it is to move out from GEMs Management.


----------



## Shehnaaz

*Any Feedback appreciated*



desertdeb said:


> We are in the same boat as you.. we have just moved our 2 girls over to TSPS for the start of the new year. I am a bit nervous as to how they are going to get on this year as it is also their 3rd school. For the last 2 years they have been at Scholars International Academy and I would not recommend that school to anyone. There is a number of children who have also left SIA to go to TSPS.
> For my husband and I, the principal sold this school for us as he seemed really switched on, he was up front and honest and he is there for the kids, he reminded us of the 1st prinicpal of SIA.
> I can only hope this will be the last school for my girls, until it's time for us to go home.
> I hope this school works out for you as well.


Hi, I am in the same situation, and have a child in grade 8. 
Another school we recently enrolled her, has no history, geography, sport, which was not told to us at the time of registering her. 
I am thinking of moving her to Sheffield. 

There are so many mixed reviews, and as a parent, I am confused.
Please shed some light on The Sheffield School. I am not looking for the best school in Dubai but for my child to get a reasonably good education, in a safe and healthy enviroment.
Any feedback on Sheffield would be appreciated. before I move her,


----------



## Shehnaaz

*Sheffield School- Any feedback required*

Hi have a child in grade 8, who is very bright.

Another school we recently enrolled her, has no history, geography, sport, which was not told to us at the time of registering her. she is now very bored as seems like the school lacks in many ways

I am thinking of moving her to Sheffield, due to price and location.

There are so many mixed reviews, and as a parent, I am confused.
Please shed some light on The Sheffield School. I am not looking for the best school in Dubai but for my child to get a reasonably good education, in a safe and healthy enviroment.. 
Also important is the students /teachers attitudes for respect, discipline, ect, as the school she currently goes to, the kids are having a blast, taking ipods to school, cutting classes. etc.

Any feedback on Sheffield would be appreciated. before I move her,


----------



## DubaiBoy

Its a really good school. They have just brought in 16 new teachers, all from the UK/Ireland. The new headmaster has really turned it round. Its no longer a gems school because gems didn't give the school good value for money (there isnt an academic or any other sort of standard to be a gems school, only a price) and the money was spent on new teachers instead.


----------



## Shehnaaz

*Hi Dubaiboy*



DubaiBoy said:


> Its a really good school. They have just brought in 16 new teachers, all from the UK/Ireland. The new headmaster has really turned it round. Its no longer a gems school because gems didn't give the school good value for money (there isnt an academic or any other sort of standard to be a gems school, only a price) and the money was spent on new teachers instead.


Thanks for the feedback. Any idea on issues relating to kids attitudes/ disciplines and behaviour. I find some schools here very laid back. My kid was not in school for 2 days, due to a valid reason, and even the teachers didnt miss her.
Thanks


----------

